# Lost Wallet/Need New Wallet



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I recently lost my wallet and now need a new one. Any suggestions?


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

I suggest a Smythson wallet. They're expensive, but they last for *decades*.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I am not anti-Brit but I would be interested in looking at American companies first. Thanks for the suggestion though. I'll keep them in mind just in case.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

HistoryDoc said:


> I am not anti-Brit but I would be interested in looking at American companies first. Thanks for the suggestion though. I'll keep them in mind just in case.


I love my Filson wallet (and every other Filson item I have ever bought or had passed down to me). I believe RL bought them out  and is now outsourcing some items; I think luggage and leather goods are still being made here.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

This is what I use...

...and I love it. Slim and uncomplicated, it allows me to have a Costanza-less look. Plus, I can keep it in my front pocket...

TT:teacha:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the Orvis bison?


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> This is what I use...
> 
> ...and I love it. Slim and uncomplicated, it allows me to have a Costanza-less look. Plus, I can keep it in my front pocket...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Wow, we posted our Filson suggestions at the same time. Great minds think alike TT...and sometimes simultaneously.

.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Brands aside, I just purchased a "front-pocket wallet" a few weeks ago and love it. I didn't want to continue with the George Costanza wallet as I had in the past. It's actually nice not having a wallet in my back pocket...the first time in 30 years.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I do carry my wallet in the front, if that alters anyone's suggestions.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

For a "dress" wallet I love Coach's vachetta interiors:

https://www.coach.com/content/thumbnail.aspx?category_id=53

Very classy IMO.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Which Filson models do you guys use?


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

A few months back I was in the Alden store in NY and picked up a shell cordovan wallet. It is not made by Alden but a company called Gabarro, don't know if it's a US company. I know nothing about this company, but the worksmanship is pretty good and it has a large Horween shell cordovan stamp on the inside. They had several colors, mine is cigar shell.


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Which Filson models do you guys use?


I use the money clip:

Thin, but enough slots for credit cards and the like.


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

JordanW said:


> I believe RL bought them out  and is now outsourcing some items; I think luggage and leather goods are still being made here.


FWIW, Filson now has several owners. One is an ex-RL exec. Others include the previous sole owner, and at least two investment groups. Last I heard the previous owner was on the Board of Directors.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> I recently lost my wallet and now need a new one. Any suggestions?


Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose...K. Kristofferson.

I lost my wallet years ago, along with my cell phone.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I must admit that it has been strangely liberating...


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> I must admit that it has been strangely liberating...


for the next step, let's turn our attention to the television.

*on a serious note, I assume you have taken care of credit cards and the like?


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Brooks Brothers has a few offerings. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...erchant_Id=1&Section_Id=479&viewAll=t&sortBy=

Lately, I've been carrying something similar to this one from Orvis.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> for the next step, let's turn our attention to the television.
> 
> *on a serious note, I assume you have taken care of credit cards and the like?


Of course. Mrs. HD was on the case within hours. She works in the financial industry so she contacted the credit reporting agencies and the like. It is good to be married. I was in California at the time. I assume some employee of the rental car company blew the cash and dumped the wallet. Who knows? I didn't have my brooks card for the annual sale and lost some cash but otherwise no harm, no foul.

I assume the Squires were watching American Idol tonight?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

geojohn said:


> I use the money clip:
> 
> Thin, but enough slots for credit cards and the like.


I use a wallet in that style too, but I bought mine for $10 on ebay. Yeah, it's a cheapy, but I like to keep money in my wallet instead of on the outside.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Thoughts?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Thoughts?


Seems like a _decent_ deal, though I don't like the wallet.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

You might give the good Colonel Littleton a try- it's likely that the Southern Gent may have what you need in US manufacture. I believe a particular Squire once recommended them to me saying that if I told him that I lived in California he might take pity upon me and help me out. Each order comes with a moon pie (the comic Odd Bodkins just popped to mind).
They have quite a few front pocket wallets



I hope those who have been saddled with the unfortunate burden of having read my posts for some time will take note that I am actually recommending something, gasp, not only not from New (or occasionally the OG) England but actually SOUTHERN.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I carry one of these from Hartmann. I only purchased it last year, so it's still in very good condition...I don't think that it'll be a "decades" wallet, though.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I've had an Orvis Battenkill wallet for a few years and it has been pretty nice.



Danny


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

jstaylor said:


> I suggest a Smythson wallet. They're expensive, but they last for *decades*.


Not if you lose it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> I carry one of these from Hartmann. I only purchased it last year, so it's still in very good condition...I don't think that it'll be a "decades" wallet, though.


I've been carrying one of these for about a year, too, and I couldn't recommend it more highly. Especially since you carry your wallet in the front it's just the thing. It has the window for your driver's license, slots for cards and a center pocket for cash. It's all you need, and quite slim in the pocket.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Got this fr Mrs. PittDoc for Christmas. Decent price for alligator from SFA. Used calfskin bifold for decades, but don't miss it a bit. Curious about the durability of alligator - OK for daily use?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC has good taste in everything.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

If you are looking for the casual wallet style, I suggest the Hartman belting leather models, if they are still made. I have a 10 year old model with a lovely patina that is still going strong.

Different views on dress wallets. These should not be of the bill fold variety and s/b dark brown or cordovan color, (aged belting leather is too light colored) not black and worn in the right breast pocket of one's suit. If you are worried about pick pockets, then buy a good suit that has buttoned flaps on the interior pockets.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> You might give the good Colonel Littleton a try- it's likely that the Southern Gent may have what you need in US manufacture. I believe a particular Squire once recommended them to me saying that if I told him that I lived in California he might take pity upon me and help me out. Each order comes with a moon pie (the comic Odd Bodkins just popped to mind).
> They have quite a few front pocket wallets
> 
> I hope those who have been saddled with the unfortunate burden of having read my posts for some time will take note that I am actually recommending something, gasp, not only not from New (or occasionally the OG) England but actually SOUTHERN.


It would be poetic, since I live in Georgia but lost my wallet in NorCal (Burlingame). I love the Col. Littleton style. 
On the other hand, I have come to trust AlanC with my sartorial life.

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am leaning towards:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002FF8UU/

Or the much more conventional:

Tough call. I will be pulling the trigger today so I am very interested in any further thoughts on the matter.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Personally I'd do the Colonel Littleton.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> I am leaning towards:


I really, really like that Colonel Littleton wallet, especially with the initals stamped in. It looks similar to my Filson model. The price is nice as well...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a southern style checkbook wallet that I love. I would not use it in high crime areas since it stands taller than my pocket. I use a money clip in those cases.

I incorporated the bowtie so that my pictures could be more like Squires. I obviously have a long ways to go.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Duck said:


> I have a southern style checkbook wallet that I love. I would not use it in high crime areas since it stands taller than my pocket. I use a money clip in those cases.
> 
> I incorporated the bowtie so that my pictures could be more like Squires. I obviously have a long ways to go.


What's that you're looking at on your computer?

:icon_smile_wink: ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> What's that you're looking at on your computer?
> 
> :icon_smile_wink: ...
> 
> TT:teacha:


AAAC of course. It is my daily vice.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Duck, nice mug!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Went for the Col. Littleton. It was about $50 out the door. Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> Duck, nice mug!


Untilt,

I figured you would like that.

Hows the weather in Cville?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

pretty miserable, considering it's already mid April. Wearing my wool sweaters every day since this past weekend.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Duck said:


> I have a southern style checkbook wallet that I love. I would not use it in high crime areas since it stands taller than my pocket. I use a money clip in those cases.
> 
> I incorporated the bowtie so that my pictures could be more like Squires. I obviously have a long ways to go.


That's what I need, Duck. Where did you get it? 
Thanks,


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

jstaylor said:


> I suggest a Smythson wallet. They're expensive, but they last for *decades*.


Yowza...$385 certainly qualifies as "expensive."
https://www.smythson.com/SmythsonSite/product/Men''s%20Leather%20Goods_Wallets/TC-BL6525.htm

I hate the idea of spending more for a wallet than it's ever likely to contain on a regular basis.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Yikes! Smythson fake crocodile stamped leather costs more than real alligator at Saks.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

PittDoc said:


> Yikes! Smythson fake crocodile stamped leather costs more than real alligator at Saks.


That's a card case. Still, the real alligator wallet at Saks is only slightly more expensive than the plain leather one from Smythson that I linked to earlier. For that kind of money, I wouldn't settle for anything other than real 'gator.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Tom72 said:


> That's what I need, Duck. Where did you get it?
> Thanks,


Tom,

I ordered mine from a similar site. I googled mens checkbook wallet.

https://www.nextag.com/mens-leather-wallet-checkbook/search-html


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

*J Press card holder*

How are the leather card holders at J Press? I dislike wallets and am considering instead some sort of leather/metal clip or a card holder.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Just to follow up, I got a nice email from Col. Littleton, saying that I would get the wallet today. It was written by a real human being--a nice touch. I'll get some pictures up when it arrives. Thanks again to everyone for helping me out.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

HistoryDoc said:


> I love the Col. Littleton style.
> On the other hand, I have come to trust AlanC with my sartorial life.


Hey, I can't handle that pressure!

I think you made a fine choice, Doc. It looks like it will be less rigid in the pocket than the Hartmann.

I really like the Col.'s stuff. I've longed for one of for some time.

Give us a review when you get it.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Just to follow up, I got a nice email from Col. Littleton, saying that I would get the wallet today. It was written by a real human being--a nice touch. I'll get some pictures up when it arrives. Thanks again to everyone for helping me out.


Let us know on the quality I've been thinking about ordering a belt.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The big downside is that it doesn't have any slots for credit cards. What you see is what you get. I was hoping that it would be a little more practical for everyday use. Great service though--very fast. Great packaging and presentation. I am very happy with my purchase. And it comes with a moonpie.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Forgot the action shot. My wallet, loaded and ready for action:


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

The best wallet by far is made by Bosca in Dayton, OH. Many styles to choose from.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

fairway said:


> The best wallet by far is made by Bosca in Dayton, OH. Many styles to choose from.


I've had one of for about 5 years now, and I love it. It has room for at least 6 cards, a sturdy cash clip, and an extra slot inside. It's also available in a variety of leather choices.

After 5 years, it shows nothing but aging of the leather, but when it does wear out, it will be replaced with another.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

fairway said:


> The best wallet by far is made by Bosca in Dayton, OH. Many styles to choose from.


Their seems particularly trad.


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

fairway said:


> The best wallet by far is made by Bosca in Dayton, OH. Many styles to choose from.


They've moved a lot of (all?) US production to China. I don't know if this has affected the quality. The leather seems the same.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

HistoryDoc said:


> I am very happy with my purchase. And it comes with a moonpie.


Looks great, and if you're happy with it, it was the way to go. :thumbs-up:

They really ship with a Moon Pie? I prefer the banana double decker.


----------



## Longhorn212 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Bosca vs. Coach*

How do Boscas compare with Coach wallets. One thing about Coach wallets - their Buffalo leather lasts forever and they're leather lined. Does Boasca compare?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Wallets*

Gentlemen

I can vouch for Hartman, have been using their wallets, and planner for around 35 years now.
If taken care of, leather should last you for a very long time.
I also have used, and enjoy Ghurka wallets.
Good luck

Nice day my friends


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've had one of Filson's for a few months, and like it a lot. It's a bit thicker than the PRL wallet that it replaced, but I have a feeling it'll last longer, too.

I also considered Ghurka and Hartmann. Good wallets, just a bit more expensive than Filson. I liked the fact that the Filson wallet was still made in the USA.


----------

